# Solar Panels Northern Ireland



## mister mac (3 Jun 2009)

Hi 

Has anybody sourced their solar kits in N.I. Starting selfbuild and plumber has given us the option of supply and fit or fit only. Was thinking of possible savings by buying in N.I.
Also what is the best make  to go for in a flat plate, there seem to be so many different manufactures that claim their system is the best.?

Thanks


----------



## david ross (4 Jun 2009)

mister mac said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anybody sourced their solar panels in N.I. Starting selfbuild and plumber has given us the option of supply and fit or fit only. Was thinking of possible savings by buying in N.I.
> Also what is the best make  to go for in a flat plate, there seem to be so many different manufactures that claim their system is the best.?
> ...


hi, 
which city in northern ireland


----------



## mister mac (4 Jun 2009)

I dont mind. I would be driving up from the republic so if I was getting a good deal I would travel to wherever


----------



## krissovo (4 Jun 2009)

I am also trying to source so please keep me in the loop


----------



## bats (25 Jun 2009)

mister mac said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anybody sourced their solar kits in N.I. Starting selfbuild and plumber has given us the option of supply and fit or fit only. Was thinking of possible savings by buying in N.I.
> Also what is the best make  to go for in a flat plate, there seem to be so many different manufactures that claim their system is the best.?
> ...



Just posted before you there, I've got a quote of less than 6K for 15m2 of in roof flat plate panels from Alternative Heat in Co. Down....just trying to find out if anyone else has delt with them as price so good.

Bats


----------



## clonboy (26 Jun 2009)

6k?

I presume that is fitted?


----------

